# suche 40cm pc lüfter



## lows (12. Juli 2008)

*suche 40cm pc lüfter*

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem 40 cm pc Gehäuselüfter für ein Casecon 
Wisst ihr vielleicht ob es so einen(notfalls auch kleineren Lüfter) zu kaufen gibt ?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Digger (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

hey, hört sich ja interessabt an, nur das größte was ich kenn ist ein 22 cm lüfter, den gibts bei conrad.


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*



lows schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der suche nach einem 40 cm pc Gehäuselüfter für ein Casecon
> Wisst ihr vielleicht ob es so einen(notfalls auch kleineren Lüfter) zu kaufen gibt ?
> 
> Danke im Voraus




Bei Caseking findest du ein paar kleine 40mm Lüfter:

40mm Xilence Silent Fan XPF 40 - black

Papst 40mm Lüfter 412 FM - Ultra Silent Pro

Akasa AK 160 BL-S Cool Blue Fan, 40x10mm

Ich selber haben den kleinen blauen von Akasa. Mit einer Lüftersteuerung ist der nur halb so wild. 


Gruß


----------



## CentaX (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*



xTc schrieb:


> Bei Caseking findest du ein paar kleine 40mm Lüfter:
> 
> 40mm Xilence Silent Fan XPF 40 - black
> 
> ...



ZENTImeter, nicht MILLImeter... 
Hm ne, ich denke, sowas wird schwer zu finden sein... Evtl. kannst dir ja einen von nem Auto klauen


----------



## lows (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

Aerocool stellt Gehäuse mit 40-cm-Lüfter vor - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U

gibt es den Lüfter auch einzeln zu Kaufen?


----------



## lows (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

Hab gerade einen gefunden Gewächshauslüfter 3800m³h

http://www.maico.de/index.php?id=10078&L=7

kostet ja auch nur 791,00 EUR


----------



## Leopardgecko (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*



lows schrieb:


> Aerocool stellt Gehäuse mit 40-cm-Lüfter vor - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U
> 
> gibt es den Lüfter auch einzeln zu Kaufen?



Der Lüfter ist Bestandteil der Seitenwand.
Als Einzelteil dürfte es den wohl eher nicht geben.
Du bekommst aber bestimmt das komplette Seitenteil als einzelnes Zubehörteil zu kaufen.
Der Rest ist dann Bastelarbeit...


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*



CentaX schrieb:


> ZENTImeter, nicht MILLImeter...
> Hm ne, ich denke, sowas wird schwer zu finden sein... Evtl. kannst dir ja einen von nem Auto klauen



Sorry, habs auch erst zu spät gesehen. Ach wieso?!?! Passt doch. 

Aber nochmals wegen einem vom Auto. Wenn nicht gehste mal auf den Schrottplatz deines Vertrauens und schaust dich dort um. Vielleicht findest ja was. Die Lüfter vom Kühler sollten auch mir 12V laufen, notfalls runter regulieren, da so nen Lüfter auch ma ordentlich und amtlich abgehen kann. 


Gruß


----------



## lows (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

Danke  @  Leopardgecko Kannst du noch n link angeben?http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/leopardgecko.html


----------



## maGic (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

hallo

ich hab nur 20cm x20cm x ca. 7cm Radiallüfter von Papst 
die muss an 230v anschließen
Allerdings ist nix für Silentfreak denn die ist extrem laut, 
Sowieso lauter als Delta FFB1212EHE


----------



## CiSaR (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*



lows schrieb:


> Hab gerade einen gefunden Gewächshauslüfter 3800m³h
> 
> http://www.maico.de/index.php?id=10078&L=7
> 
> kostet ja auch nur 791,00 EUR



haha der is gei l


----------



## AMDSempron (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*



maGic schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich hab nur 20cm x20cm x ca. 7cm Radiallüfter von Papst
> die muss an 230v anschließen
> ...


Oo?

Ich hab hier nen FFB0812EHE rumfliegen, is die 80mm Variante, die wird wohl ungefähr so laut sein wie der 12er. Aber noch mehr porno kann ich mir nich vorstellen.


----------



## maGic (27. August 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> Oo?
> 
> Ich hab hier nen FFB0812EHE rumfliegen, is die 80mm Variante, die wird wohl ungefähr so laut sein wie der 12er. Aber noch mehr porno kann ich mir nich vorstellen.



ich kann nix hören, denn ich bin gehörlos.

aber meine Freunde sagt , dass die kaum zu ertragen kann

und Geräusche bis ca 40m Meter hören kann



ich möchte gerne Delta Lüfter haben
ich besitzt nur eine AFB0612HHC


----------



## Triple-Y (27. August 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

bau doch aus nem Autokühler oder abzugslüfter den lüfter aus. im baumarkt gibts doch viele geräte die solche lüfter haben `?? oder ? ^^


----------



## Fabian (27. August 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

Hätte nen 25 cm Lüfter für dich,der is aussem Sharkoon rebel 9
Kann ich dir verkaufen


----------



## samuel-0815 (27. August 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

könntest dir auch einfach einen großen tischventilator besorgen, aber ka ob die mit 12 oder 230 v laufen


----------



## Shibi (27. August 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

Könntest einen normalen Standventilator nehmen, den Standfuß abmontieren, evtl. das gehäuse noch etwas zurechtsägen und dann einabuen. Müsstest nur schauen wie du den mit Strom versorgst.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## FlyKilla (28. August 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

Ich könnte dir meine Lüfter verkaufen.


----------



## maGic (1. September 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

hm ich will nur Delta ffb serie

nix billig lüfter oder mit schlechte Laufruhe

denn unruhige Lüfter nervt mir so sehr.


----------



## Fabian (1. September 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

Also Delta uns leise
Nein im ernst,du wirst keinen wirklich super silent 40 cm Lüfter finden,uahc wenn du dn runterregelst.
In dem Office Pc meiner mum ist nen 12 cm Delta Lüfter drin,der ist aber sowas von leise,wenn der pc an ist hört man den nur sehr leise säuseln


----------



## maGic (1. September 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

lautheit interressiert mich nix, weil ich gehörlos bin
aber muß gute Laufruhe haben.
Das hat delta lüfter sowas schon.(auch Papst,aber nix alle)
ich hab delta afb0612hhc ausprobiert, die dreht mit ca 5500 u/min und 
Lauftruhe ist gut bis sehr gut.
denn billige Lüfter hat mangelhafte Laufruhe bei hohe Drehzahl
sie erzeugt zu viele Vibration, denn ich gehörlos bin und
meine andere Sinn wurde etwa schärfer (vor allem meine Tastsinn).

die billiglüfter nervt manchmal, Nur Festplatte ist manchmal schlimmer(vor allem 7,2k u/min und schneller)


----------



## TheSomberlain (1. September 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

Hast du mal Entkoppeln versucht?


----------



## dot (1. September 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*



Triple-Y schrieb:


> bau doch aus nem Autokühler oder abzugslüfter den lüfter aus. im baumarkt gibts doch viele geräte die solche lüfter haben `?? oder ? ^^



Der Kuehler/Luefter im Auto verbraucht doch bestimmt Strom ohne Ende.

@ 230V Gewaechsthausluefter.
Ich glaub, dass den Luefter sogar der Nachbar hoeren kann


----------



## General Quicksilver (1. September 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*



dot schrieb:


> Der Kuehler/Luefter im Auto verbraucht doch bestimmt Strom ohne Ende.
> 
> @ 230V Gewaechsthausluefter.
> Ich glaub, dass den Luefter sogar der Nachbar hoeren kann



Laut Datenblatt macht er 83 dB, eine Kettensäge macht über 100 dB. In der Disko und auf Konzerten ists meistens sowieso noch lauter, also, so schlimm wird der nun auch wieder nicht sein.....


----------



## Shibi (1. September 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*

Das dumme ist, dass dB keine Lineare größe ist. d.h. auch wenn "nur" 17dB unterschied sind, ist die Kettensäge viel lauter. Bzw. der Lüfter viel leiser. Aber Laut ist er trotzdem, den würde ich nicht gerne im Zimmer stehen haben. Da hat es dann schon Vorteile wenn man gehörlos ist. Dann kann man sogar ne billige Wohnung direkt an der Autobahn mit idealer Verkehrslage beziehen 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## maGic (2. September 2008)

*AW: suche 40cm pc lüfter*



Shibi schrieb:


> Da hat es dann schon Vorteile wenn man gehörlos ist. Dann kann man sogar ne billige Wohnung direkt an der Autobahn mit idealer Verkehrslage beziehen
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 


danke für das Tipp denn ich kann mit vermieter das Preis bisschen runterkriegen wegen Lärm, obwohl ich gehörlos bin

entkoppelt ist bedingt tauglich, denn hochferquente Vibration wird absorbiert und niedrige Ferquenz schlecht


----------

